# MLP Mafia [INNOCENT WIN]



## Ether's Bane (Feb 16, 2011)

Nothing to say but:

*You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

Hooray!
Hello my ponies/cronies/bronies. This is mainly a "Hi, I'm active" post. Yep.
Anyone have anything interesting to add? I sure don't!

Since I'm a pile of inexperience, I'll leave suggestions up to the other players for now, I guess. But I'm thinking of abstaining. No surprise there right?!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

If you have seen my previous post, please disregard it - I made an error regarding night actions, and I apologize to all people involved in this error (you know who you are).

Here's the real day post.

_The citizens of Ponyville awoke that morning to realize that one of their number was missing. They breathed a sigh of relief upon realizing that it was a mafia member. However, there were signs that this was a sabotage - someone had misdirected the mafia head by giving false information, and so the mafia head had inadvertently killed his underling._

*Mai is dead. She was Hydia and a mafia member. You have 48 hours for discussion/nomination.*


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

Oh dear. Sounds like a bus driver effect, or perhaps a party host-esque role? Still, one mafia down!


----------



## Adriane (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

Could be multiple factions? Just enough people to be plausible. Let's count our blessings for now.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

I feel empowered. This is my first mafia day post :D. I say abstain


----------



## Adriane (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*



I liek Squirtles said:


> I feel empowered. This is my first mafia day post :D. I say abstain


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*



I liek Squirtles said:


> I feel empowered. This is my first mafia day post :D. I say abstain


...Slightly suspicious.

Just checking in. Doesn't sound like a bodyguard kill. Maybe a bus driver or a prankster.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*



			
				Vixie ♥;468953 said:
			
		

> Could be multiple factions? Just enough people to be plausible. Let's count our blessings for now.


Well, the flavor text said the mafia had killed "his underling". Wouldn't that imply they're in the same faction?


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*



Squirrel said:


> ...Slightly suspicious.
> 
> Just checking in. Doesn't sound like a bodyguard kill. Maybe a bus driver or a prankster.


Suspicious? How? And if it IS his first day post (first game?) then it was probably unintentional, anyway. ...I guess there's no harm keeping an eye on him though.
Also yes, what Alraune/Spike said, (and Tailsy/Applejack,) probably a bus driver.
Also *abstain* until further notice.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

Only slightly. Only the third or so post in the game and already choosing to abstain.

But yeah, probably overanalyzing and trying too hard to find a lead. Sorry.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

I don't think there would be two mafia factions. Spike's point about the flavor text saying "his underling" pretty much assures that. I have no evidence towards anything right now, and hey, a mafia's dead. so... I *Abstain* unless I see something mind-blowing.


----------



## Saith (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

I guess I *abstain* for now~


----------



## Wargle (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

Hmmm. Killed his underling...


----------



## Silver (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

Apparently, not the brightest pony in the world.

I agree with the bus driver logic, seeing as it would redirect their attack...so *abstain.*


----------



## Adriane (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*



Spike said:


> Well, the flavor text said the mafia had killed "his underling". Wouldn't that imply they're in the same faction?


... right. I'm not really used to flavour text actually meaning anything. So whoever caused the redirect might know who mafia is? I'm not familiar with bus driver.


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*



			
				Vixie ♥;469175 said:
			
		

> ... right. I'm not really used to flavour text actually meaning anything. So whoever caused the redirect might know who mafia is? I'm not familiar with bus driver.


I think they swap what happens to two people of their choice. (eg. Player 1 is targeted by mafia, bus driver swaps player 1 and player 4, player 4 is killed instead)
So, the bus driver might know who the real target was. It'd be kinda helpful to know, but it'd probably make them way too large a target...? Ehh, so not worth it! It's day one anyway!... yeah.
I don't recall our gracious host saying the flavour text would be important, actually, but considering how specific it is, that's probably the case.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

Erp well. Couldn't it also be a bodyguard? I mean it doesn't fit the flavour text as well, but. Ah well. 

So we're *abstain*ing, right?


----------



## Minish (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

Couldn't it just be that the mafia don might not know who their underlings are, and happened to hit one of them? I guess it depends on how precise the flavour text is, but it would still make sense.

I _guess_ it could be bus driver, or something similar, but considering how non-standard and uncommon the bus driver role is, not especially likely. If nobody's willing to give any information they might have, then we have nothing to lose by *abstain*ing.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

Presumably there are only two or three mafia left, though. Since it's unlikely we have an activated alien, this is the perfect opportunity to lynch. By abstaining, have nothing to gain but everything to lose. 

All it takes is for one person to call "abstain!" and then everyone else just blindly follows. :|


----------



## Wargle (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*



			
				Vixie ♥;469237 said:
			
		

> All it takes is for one person to call "abstain!" and then everyone else just blindly follows. :|


And then all discussion ceases to exist.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

Well, the main problem with not-abstaining when we have no leads is that... we have no leads, so who do we randlynch and how do we decide? Especially when everybody is basically active thus far (except Dr. Whoof I guess? But he's been busy lately I know, I'll try to prod him back over here to this thread and see if he has any input)


----------



## Wargle (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*



			
				Vixie ♥;469237 said:
			
		

> Presumably there are only two or three mafia left, though. Since it's unlikely we have an activated alien, this is the perfect opportunity to lynch. By abstaining, have nothing to gain but everything to lose.
> 
> All it takes is for one person to call "abstain!" and then everyone else just blindly follows. :|


And all discussion ceases to exist.


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*



			
				Vixie ♥;469237 said:
			
		

> Presumably there are only two or three mafia left, though. Since it's unlikely we have an activated alien, this is the perfect opportunity to lynch. By abstaining, have nothing to gain but everything to lose.
> 
> All it takes is for one person to call "abstain!" and then everyone else just blindly follows. :|


Uh, nothing to lose by abstaining? Don't we have... a potential innocent to lose?
We can only really go for a random and that leaves us with a much higher chance of losing an innocent than a mafia (or inactivated alien), which gives us all just a little less time. It's hardly a blind bandwagon decision, at least from my perspective.
Speaking of being randomly suspicious, from the games I've read so far it's usually the mafia who try to encourage random lynches with no leads. Not that I really think that's the case, you know, but I'd like to hear a better reason than "nothing to lose".


----------



## Minish (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

But... it's not like that. We're a mafia down and all innocents are alive. We are very much more likely to get an innocent if we lynch! This is the perfect time to abstain.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*



Spike said:


> Well, the main problem with not-abstaining when we have no leads is that... we have no leads, so who do we randlynch and how do we decide? Especially when everybody is basically active thus far (except Dr. Whoof I guess? But he's been busy lately I know, I'll try to prod him back over here to this thread and see if he has any input)


I will volunteer my services and suggest the lynching of *I liek squirtles*. 

And to confirm my authenticity as an innocent, I will even be so bold as to claim as I feel quite secure in my position. I am _Rarity _the _Lover_. My partner is _Fluttershy_ the _Doctor_. For both of our securities, I'm not saying who it is.



Wargle said:


> And all discussion ceases to exist.


And that makes for a booooring game. 



Furiianda said:


> Uh, nothing to lose by abstaining? Don't we have... a potential innocent to lose?


I said nothing to _gain_ by abstaining. Unless OP is using a seriously wacko setup, innocents far outnumber mafia right now so a misfired lynch is of little consequence. It is better to lynch when we're sure there's no active alien to worry about!


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

With my typical dislike of abstaining at any point during a game, I entirely agree with Vixie in that we should lynch *I liek Squirtles*.


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*



			
				Vixie ♥;469297 said:
			
		

> I said nothing to _gain_ by abstaining. Unless OP is using a seriously wacko setup, innocents far outnumber mafia right now so a misfired lynch is of little consequence. It is better to lynch when we're sure there's no active alien to worry about!


Fine, then, I'll reword too!
We have... uh... (I'm bad at this) nothing _likely_ to gain by random lynching? [:
Also, nice position there. :o Very nice. I hope you enjoy that!
And also why do you want to lynch Squirtles...? Are you suspicious as Squirrel was or uh. Really, I should ask, do you have some reasoning or are you just picking for the sake of it~?


----------



## Aisling (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

I'd feel bad for lynching the new guy, it smacks of cliqueyness... even though not lynching someone just because they're new isn't a good idea either. :/ Why did you pick Squirtles?


----------



## Adriane (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*



Spike said:


> I'd feel bad for lynching the new guy, it smacks of cliqueyness... even though not lynching someone just because they're new isn't a good idea either. :/ Why did you pick Squirtles?





Furiianda said:


> Fine, then, I'll reword too!
> We have... uh... (I'm bad at this) nothing _likely_ to gain by random lynching? [:
> Also, nice position there. :o Very nice. I hope you enjoy that!
> And also why do you want to lynch Squirtles...? Are you suspicious as Squirrel was or uh. Really, I should ask, do you have some reasoning or are you just picking for the sake of it~?


They're as likely as anyone to be mafia. And assuming two mafia are left, it's better than a die throw's chance they are. Of course, the Big Idea here is to incite discussion rather than just play "let's all be quiet and abstain" while the mafia gets more chances to kill important people. I'm more than willing to change my vote if new evidence supporting someone else as mafia or Squirtles as innocent unearths!

Unless we have a vigilante -- an uncommon role -- there is no practical way for us to get rid of mafia other than by lynching. (Overdose is not practical, particularly since my lover will be healing me.) We have an excess of innocents (a mafia died!) and no active alien. Therefore, it is wise to act while we have momentum.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

Waitaminnut I just realized

Isn't this a secret roles game? Doesn't that mean you're not allowed to tell us what your role is? Or just that you can't tell us what your role does (but that's dumb because it's easy to find that out if you can tell what your role's name is)

or is that just how OrngSumb does secret roles and it just means the roles aren't posted in the sign-up thread?

*edit:* Actually I JUST REALIZED I HAVE A ROLE
This is probably a dumb idea because why would you admit you're lovers with the healer? But what the hell nothing else is happening
YOU GUYS ARE SOOO LAME

*BOMB VIXIE*


----------



## Wargle (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

...       




_oooh snaps_


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

_Out of nowhere, Spike revealed herself as a brown-and-white griffon. She then unleashed a bomb at Vixie.

Just then, Applejack appeared and said, "I want us to die together, too."

The bomb exploded and killed all three._

*Spike is dead. She was Gilda and a mafia member.

Vixie is dead. She was Rarity and innocent.

Applejack is dead. She was Fluttershy and innocent.

You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: MLP Mafia [Day 1]*

_At the next headcount, they noticed that another one was dead. It was Derpy Hooves (the member). What was interesting is that this was an inadvertent self-kill - maybe he'd win a Darwin Award (Google it if you don't know what it is) for it someday. But most importantly..._

*Derpy Hooves is dead. He was mafia. The good guys win!*

Haxxiest. Game. Ever.

You guys have Doctor Whoof to thank for this one. This is his role description (a bus driver-esque role):



			
				Me said:
			
		

> You are Pinkie Pie (saboteur, which in on the good guys' side). What your role does is, every night, you choose one person's night action to be re-diverted to randomly hit someone else. However, your sabotage may fail, and you only have a 75% chance of succeeding with your sabotage. (Yes, RNG.)


Here's the log and list of roles.



> Main Mafia - Tirek (Derpy Hooves)
> Secondary Mafia - Hydia (Mai)
> Bomber - Gilda (Spike)
> Inspector - Rainbow Dash (Twilight Sparkle)
> ...


----------



## Phantom (Feb 22, 2011)

*reads game* 

I know I didn't play, but can I say I think this game made a record for quickest game... ever....


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Fire Mafia at the the original vB, in 2007.

Main mafia was fishing-brother killed and secondary mafia died on Day 1 because he was infatuated and the lover was lynched.

(Who remembers that, anyway?)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 22, 2011)

Me, because it was my lover and he said something extraordinarily stupid and there was nothing I could do and I still haven't forgiven him for it.

People who get lover are no longer allowed to pick me, ever. Even with that one time I won mostly due to that (and anyway I was the lover role that time, not the partner). _Never again._

>|


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 22, 2011)

But Kratos, you're just too sexy. :[ People can't help themselves!

Anyhow that was a weird game, yeah.


----------



## PK (Feb 22, 2011)

pfffft AHAHAHA THAT IS HILARIOUS

I just picked Derpy Hooves at random the first night and figured he must be the mafia leader

THEN HE KILLED HIMSELF

oh my god I am loling right now you have no idea

great game guys ;D


----------



## Minish (Feb 22, 2011)

Ahahaha, ahhh that is brilliant.

I especially love the two times I managed to unwittingly evade death. :D Great game!


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 22, 2011)

So glad I didn't decide to heal Derpy Hooves... (I was thinking about it!)
I feel sorry for the mafia though, really 0_O I mean couldn't we have had one or two more?! The proportion seems a little off, though I guess there was some seriously ridiculous RNG helping out.
Congratulations PK on being (sorta) unintentionally mega awesome! And you didn't even _post during the day!_ Our silent hero ~~


----------



## Mai (Feb 22, 2011)

:(

That was ridiculously brilliant though, despite the stupid random luck. Good game, everypony! :D


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 22, 2011)

That wasn't really very balanced. :( Poor mafia.


----------



## PK (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm like a dark knight. A silent guardian.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 23, 2011)

FFFF I WAS GOING TO WINNNNN.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 23, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> FFFF I WAS GOING TO WINNNNN.


Nah, pretty sure there were like three votes to abstain and only two votes for you, and both people who voted for you got blown up by me anyway, so there was no way you were gonna get lynched, at least not on the first day.

But I'll fffff because my awesome lover-healer-kill was for naught. :C screw you PK


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 23, 2011)

Applejack said:


> That wasn't really very balanced. :( Poor mafia.


I thought that 3:11 would be a reasonable proportion.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 23, 2011)

It's really only 2:11 if the terrorist is unable to speak to the mafia and the mafia loses if the terrorist is their only remaining member, though.


----------

